# Customs



## Mika'eel (3/8/17)

Good day all! 
I am new to this forum. 
Today I had placed an order at 3F vape. 
My total was $214.
I chose fast shipping with DHL which was $55.
I wanted to know if customs will make an issue,will they charge duties, will they hold my goods? 
I also wanted to know if the goods will get delivered to my door? 

Thanks a lot. 
If you have information please reply to this thread or what's app me on 0618056203.


----------



## daniel craig (3/8/17)

DHL will deliver to your door. If your package does get stopped for customs inspection, one of the DHL staff will contact you and let you know how much to pay and maybe ask for a copy of your invoice and a copy of your ID which you then email to them. Thereafter your package will ship out to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnG (3/8/17)

Sometimes customs do stop packages and sometimes they don't.


----------



## M5000 (3/8/17)

DHL package for that value would most likely get charged VAT, when it arrives and goes through customs DHL will contact you and send you an invoice with the tax plus their admin fees, once you make payment and they receive the proof the package will be released and sent out on delivery.. Unless you requested a reduced amount on the invoice they will get the documents with the package so unlikely that you will be asked for an invoice, DHL often does the paperwork before the parcel arrives so they will ask for it beforehand if it is missing to avoid delaying the package..

I haven't paid for shipping on vape gear from Fasttech, if it is vape gear just make sure that you aren't paying more than the local prices..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (3/8/17)

M5000 said:


> DHL package for that value would most likely get charged VAT, when it arrives and goes through customs DHL will contact you and send you an invoice with the tax plus their admin fees, once you make payment and they receive the proof the package will be released and sent out on delivery.. Unless you requested a reduced amount on the invoice they will get the documents with the package so unlikely that you will be asked for an invoice, DHL often does the paperwork before the parcel arrives so they will ask for it beforehand if it is missing to avoid delaying the package..
> 
> I haven't paid for shipping on vape gear from Fasttech, if it is vape gear just make sure that you aren't paying more than the local prices..



On that note, how long has your FT orders taken to get to you ?


----------



## KZOR (3/8/17)

Mine took 5 working days.  I also did not have to pay anything. Just follow the progress on the dhl website using your tracking number.


----------



## Halfdaft (3/8/17)

I ordered mine on the 18th of last month and I'm still waiting...


----------



## Mika'eel (3/8/17)

Thanks so much for the responses, hopefully my things won't get stopped.


----------

